# Sig P6 review and shooting report video



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

Liked it so much had to share


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My dearest Wolverine,

It seems like weeks since you have posted a gun review. I yearn for them like a cold glass of water on a hot summers day. I can imagine your strong hands embracing the cold steel of that Sig P6 as combustion fires projectiles at inanimate targets. Bravo good Sir! I can only imagine your aptitude with firearms is second only to your ability to grab hold of the obvious and make it your servant. Your command presence and shooting stance is simply breathtaking. Alas, as I have communicated before, this is not a gun forum and gun reviews are only allowed in a sub-forum that you do not have access to (as a non forum supporter). This is a tragedy as your reviews are like a fine work of art. Like Mozart stabbing a coyote to death with a Game of Thrones sword while composing a sensual ballad that makes men and women alike cry tears of pure joy. Alas the owners and administrators have yet to budge on this issue. So I wanted you to know that I have formally requested that your username be changed to Wolverine _the Magician_. Because all of your threads magically disappear! Until your next short lived post, I bid you good day Sir.

Sincerely,

Sentry18


----------

